# Email failure with latest LR cc



## Beemer (Oct 6, 2015)

Just now I tried to export a jpg file 800px wide.

Email failed to send to regular recipient with a message saying:

Unable to export:

An internal error has occurred:  There is something wrong in CryptUnprotectData

LR 2015.2

Windows 7 Pro 64bit

Ian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Beemer, have you tried resetting preferences?  Resetting the lightroom preferences file - updated


----------



## Beemer (Oct 8, 2015)

Victoria,

Resetting preferences did not work.   However when I checked the LR email server settings my Gmail password was blank.   (I had recently deleted browsing history and cookies in Chrome and it must have also deleted the email password in LR even although it did not stop me sending email directly from Gmail.

All fixed now thanks,

Ian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 9, 2015)

Doh, well done for spotting that Ian!


----------

